

Show HN: Framer Studio – Interaction Design Tool - koenbok
http://framerstudio.com

======
primigenus
This is really cool and one of the first products I've seen beyond our own
that addresses a specific need: simple prototyping using code. There are many
"without writing code!" prototyping apps, and many non-app code libraries and
frameworks, but few that combine the two.

Our product is for HTML prototyping and intended to be used for making quick
interactive mockups of web apps and sites. Part of the reason it exists is
because we've always felt that you need to write code to accurately mock
interactions; just using canned stuff provided by most drag-and-drop
interaction design tools doesn't cut it. We launched in 2010 and in the four
years since, no one has really addressed a similar niche.

Framer seems to be a cool alternate approach: first off, it's focusing on
mobile apps and small touch-based interactions with a lot of animation. That's
great since that's where the market is now. But it's also different in that it
looks like you only write Coffeescript and no HTML or CSS. I guess that's a
good development too, since during prototyping you just want to describe
behaviour and not focus on managing semantics, document structure, styling,
etc - best to just have the tool handle it for you through the abstraction
provided by FramerJS.

Good to see Framer is being developed by fellow Dutchies, too! We should
organise a prototyping meetup or something. :)

------
kremlin
props for not having a confusing front page that is very vague about what it
actually does. This should be proof that you can be stylish _and_ clear.

